# EaglePC New HomeTheatre Room



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

just a showoff,not completed yet


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

TV seems a little Small. Can you hide the power for the woofer?

also I think it's better to have a little more room for air flow.


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

oh yes tons of air flow backing is all open ,its in a huge closet.and sub woofer power will be hide once i drill whole.

this aint completed yet needs lots of finishing...


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

The legend lives

Look great


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Good job Eagle, now keep that thing on 24/7 and let us know when you hear from D12.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Interesting and nice room - the wiring cleanup needs some work. :lol:


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice EaglePC!
Wiring looks a lot like mine:sure:


----------



## manxiemaxx (Jul 12, 2009)

Looks good EaglePC!:goodjob:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm moving this... to the HD Displays forum. I wasn't sure where to put it but that seems as good a place as any.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice TV Room.


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm moving this... to the HD Displays forum. I wasn't sure where to put it but that seems as good a place as any.


Thanks Stuart did'nt know what topic to post in.


----------



## zx10guy (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm not too crazy about the speaker placements. Too many acoustical issues.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

zx10guy said:


> I'm not too crazy about the speaker placements. Too many acoustical issues.


It should be OK as a Media Room.

A Home Theater (for any purists) requires more attention to acoustic detail as you correctly pointed out. EaglePC's layout is just a nice place to watch, listen, and chill out.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It should be OK as a Media Room.
> 
> A Home Theater (for any purists) requires more attention to acoustic detail as you correctly pointed out.


And a larger display.


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

need lots of work still about a month ,busy here this is my new home.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

What size is the TV?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It should be OK as a Media Room.
> 
> A Home Theater (for any purists) requires more attention to acoustic detail as you correctly pointed out. EaglePC's layout is just a nice place to watch, listen, and chill out.


I'm going to have to disagree. IMO, as a ex-audio engineer, the true purist will set it to what sounds good to him/her, and not some spec sheet or how others say it has to be setup.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> I'm going to have to disagree. IMO, as a ex-audio engineer, the true purist will set it to what sounds good to him/her, and not some spec sheet or how others say it has to be setup.


Looks like we won't be agreeing completely on that.

In my case...I invested 6 figures in a true Home Theater (my Avatar shows just a portion), had it was tuned by professionals with sound meters, and it has been rock solid ever since. Quality speakers don't hurt either, nor due properly-planed room design and acoustic elements.

If its done right according to specs 99% of folks will be happy. The reality is that it rarely is done that way.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Looks like we won't be agreeing completely on that.
> 
> In my case...I invested 6 figures in a true Home Theater )my Avatar shows just a portion), had it was tuned by professionals with sound meters, and it has been rock solid ever since. Quality speakers don't hurt either, nor due properly-planed room design and acoustic elements.
> 
> If its done right according to specs 99% of folks will be happy. The reality is that it rarely is done that way.


Again, I go by my ears ,not how much someone spent or what some spec sheet says. I can't hear a spec sheet. Money does not a purist make.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> Again, I go by my ears ,not how much someone spent or what some spec sheet says. I can't hear a spec sheet. Money does not a purist make.


Ears are good...mine are fine....the sound also is worthwhile....no inconsitency in any of those those results. It's the means to the end we're dickering about.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

He said dickering.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Ears are good...mine are fine....the sound also is worthwhile....no inconsitency in any of those those results. It's the means to the end we're dickering about.


I was dickering about the use of the word "purist".


----------



## zx10guy (Nov 16, 2008)

I've seen plenty of examples of people spending large sums of money to achieve lack luster results. I see this a lot at one of the B&W forums. People spending $12K plus on a pair of speakers to have them shoved into the corner or wedged in some entertainment center.

I also got into an argument with one of those "pro" tuners in another forum where he said he wouldn't certify a system without a center channel. This is regardless of the type of center used or how it's placed. My position which I still hold steadfast on is I would rather run a system with a phantom center than to deal with a subpar center or poor placement due to the acoustical issues.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

zx10guy said:


> I also got into an argument with one of those "pro" tuners in another forum where he said he wouldn't certify a system without a center channel. This is regardless of the type of center used or how it's placed. My position which I still hold steadfast on is I would rather run a system with a phantom center than to deal with a subpar center or poor placement due to the acoustical issues.


Well, IMO, that's two different arguments.

I don't think anyone would certify a room without a center channel.

However, that doesn't mean that just adding a center will achieve it. I would rather run phantom than deal with a subpar or poorly placed center as well, but neither one would be optimal or certifiable.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

zx10guy said:


> I've seen plenty of examples of people spending large sums of money to achieve lack luster results. I see this a lot at one of the B&W forums. People spending $12K plus on a pair of speakers to have them shoved into the corner or wedged in some entertainment center.


You may have missed all the other points about acoustics, design, as well as the sound meter tuning....

Alot goes into getting good results. *zx10guy* is right in terms of stating that just throwing alot of money at something doesn't guarantee results. There needs to be careful planning, design considerations, thought about harmonics and sound reflection (acoustics), and other such elements.

In our case, all of those were researched, planned, and designed in advance of even starting the project. The construction, install, and final results were somewhat of a formality once the key things were done first. The sound field tuning was merely a last "tweaking" process...it would have meant little if all the other things would not have been done ahead of it.

If EaglePC is happy with what he has, and likes the results, then that is what matters (to him).

I've seen over seventy-five (75) $100K+ dedicated Home Theaters with an incredibly wide range of designs, ideas, and equipment. Most were done very well, but a few disappointed the owner and guests alike. I've also seen some "budget designs, under $30K, and the results were equally mixed...a few better in terms of the final audio/video experience than the more expensive ones mentioned above.

I suspect this all reinforces *zx10guy's* point that money alone isn't the solution.


----------



## zx10guy (Nov 16, 2008)

The "pro" I was arguing with about this made it clear to me he didn't care if the center is subpar. Hence my staunch disagreement with his view. He didn't say he would only certify an installation if the center was appropriate and set up correctly.

I agree with the sentiment that if EaglePC is happy with the results, that is all that matters. But to me, I know with the speaker placement, I wouldn't be happy. But it's not my room.

In my room, I purposely made it a point to have the mid/tweeter of my center line up exactly where the mid/tweeter of the L/R towers are. But my only regret is not buying another matching tower for use as my center.

And yes, hdtvfan is correct, my point is money alone does not equate to the best sounding system. I've heard many of a high buck system and have left a bit underwhelmed. While I've spent quite a bit more than most on my dedicated room, it is by far not the most expensive out there. The balance I have in my system makes me happy. So I don't have any urges to upgrade what I have. How I critique the sound of my room and the acoustics is based off of my personal tastes and my experiences attending live performances. Heck, there are those that say I'm nuts for having hardwood floors in my dedicated room. But I also have acoustical treatments as well.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Hmmm not too crazy on the color, but that's not my place to decide... but it looks like the TV is crooked though


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ...
> In my case...I invested 6 figures in a true Home Theater (my Avatar shows just a portion), had it was tuned by professionals with sound meters, and it has been rock solid ever since. ...


Do you have some bigger pics you could share? You're avatar is hard to get a good perspective.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

BubblePuppy said:


> Again, I go by my ears ,not how much someone spent or what some spec sheet says. I can't hear a spec sheet. Money does not a purist make.


That is true but at the same time, it is a cardinal rule that putting a subwoofer in the dead center of a room is a no-no as it creates standing waves.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

zx10guy said:


> In my room, I purposely made it a point to have the mid/tweeter of my center line up exactly where the mid/tweeter of the L/R towers are. But my only regret is not buying another matching tower for use as my center.


Keep in mind that while this is considered ideal, there's many ways around it. All 3 of my fronts in my theater are 9' high, and my L/R's are sideways. Of course, they're all angled toward the sweet spot and even when you know they're up there, you'd swear the sound is coming right from the middle of the screen.

In my living room, the center is above the display (2' higher than the L/R's). Again, the center is angled toward the seating area and it sounds as if the dialogue is coming directly from the center of the TV.

Room treatments are MUCH more important than speaker placement.


----------



## zx10guy (Nov 16, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> Keep in mind that while this is considered ideal, there's many ways around it. All 3 of my fronts in my theater are 9' high, and my L/R's are sideways. Of course, they're all angled toward the sweet spot and even when you know they're up there, you'd swear the sound is coming right from the middle of the screen.
> 
> In my living room, the center is above the display (2' higher than the L/R's). Again, the center is angled toward the seating area and it sounds as if the dialogue is coming directly from the center of the TV.
> 
> Room treatments are MUCH more important than speaker placement.


In all the rooms I've demo'd where there was a mis-alignment of speaker height, I've always detected it and it bugged the heck out of me. Especially when there was panning involved.

With regards to room treatments being much more important than speaker placement, I disagree. I feel they go hand in hand. If you have a speaker shoved into a corner, no amount of room treatments is going to cure the exagerated bass perofrmance and the boundary effects of having the side walls so close to the speaker. Speaker positioning is always done first then the acoustical treatments follow based on where your speakers are located.


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

this is a LG 42" looked big i agreed to i wall mounted it ....
onkyo TX-NR5007 is my baby.
faux paint was expensive,i allways was a blues man.
recessed lights are the worst to put in...


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

zx10guy said:


> In all the rooms I've demo'd where there was a mis-alignment of speaker height, I've always detected it and it bugged the heck out of me. Especially when there was panning involved.


Well, I guess it depends on the mis-alignment. The human ear has a very hard time locating sounds from above (which is why surrounds and rears are placed 2' above the ear). If listening to 2 channel music, it's very important that the fronts are on plane with the ears, but with movies, it's not, especially if they're directed toward the listener. My whole front wall is black and the speakers up above are a matching black, so unless you're looking for them you don't even notice they're there. I've had many people over that asked me how I got the speakers behind my screen (which is not on a false wall). Even with panning.



zx10guy said:


> With regards to room treatments being much more important than speaker placement, I disagree. I feel they go hand in hand.


Well, of course, they go hand in hand, I figured that went unsaid. And yes, L/R's in corners might be uncorrectable. However, I'd rather have a few poorly placed speakers and great room treatments, then ideal speaker placement with no treatments. But again, it depends on how poorly the speakers are placed.


----------



## zx10guy (Nov 16, 2008)

I would say one thing that would be different with having speakers at different heights regardless of what material you put through the speakers is the dispersion characteristics of the tweeter and midrange. With movies, this difference won't be too apparent with the surround channels, but can be apparent with the fronts especially during panning from one side to the other. With multichannel music, the difference would be more noticeable even with the surround channels.

Speaker placement is a basic fundamental setup procedure for any system. And most importantly.....free. To not take advantage of this to get the optimum performance out of your speakers and to maximize what acoustical treatments can provide is to me foolish. If you're going to go through the trouble to put up acoustical treatments, not having the speakers placed appropriately is just a travesty. Sort of the proverbial leaving money on the table.


----------

